# Publishing four books at once?



## Mockingjay Ignis (Jan 11, 2013)

Hello everyone i have a quick question, i have a fantasy book series that i'm working on and it's a four book saga and i wanted to know if publishers will take a chance to publish all four at once? Even for an unknown writer? It might seem ludicrous but i wanted to see if it's worth a shot. I want to make my series perfect and fresh, and complete in four books for the main story. I want the publisher to feel comfortable with my story before publishing. I haven't finished my story yet, but i needed a heads up before going through the idea.


----------



## Devor (Jan 11, 2013)

It's my understanding that your publisher will probably want to start with one book and have an option on the sequels to see how well it does before committing to more.  I've also heard that having the completed series is something of a plus because it removes any doubt about the quality of the ending or whether you'll be able to deliver your work later on.


----------



## T.Allen.Smith (Jan 11, 2013)

I'd have to agree with Devor. The willingness of a publisher will depend on a variety of factors ranging from the quality of the work to their view on its risk. I've heard arguments on both sides of the spectrum. Some believe that starting with a single book that can stand on its own with the potential for a sequel is the best approach. Others feel publishers might be more attracted to a fully completed series with a goal of releasing them over time.

The good news, either way, is that if you don't find a publisher, you're already nicely set for self-publishing with 4 completed serial works to market through timed releases (if that's what you want). This, of course, is also assuming the quality of the writing is high.


----------



## TWErvin2 (Jan 11, 2013)

It is very unlikely that a publisher will publish all 4 novels in a series at the same time. They don't do it for the big names. I can see even less reason that a publisher would do it with someone who has no track record of sales/a readership.

It would be better to write the first novel in the series as a standalone novel. Yes, there can be room to continue the series (story/characters/world) but the first novel should be a full story arc and satisfying read, and definately not contain a cliffhanger ending. If that sells well the publisher will be interested in the second and further novels in the series, and other novels not necessarily related to the series. Successs may open doors with other/bigger publishers and/or better contracts and distribution and marketing.

But you have to get that first novel finished and in the absolute best shape. That should be your priority.

Good luck!


----------



## Kevin O. McLaughlin (Jan 12, 2013)

Generally, the standard advice is what TWErwin2 said. It's OK to plot out a series, but write the first book so it works as a stand alone novel.

These days, of course, you have the indie option. If a publisher picks up book one and decides to stop there, you can publish books 2-4 yourself. If you really want to write a series of four books that are really interconnected, you can do that, because even if a publisher doesn't want them, you can always put them out yourself.

Understand that your *best* bet for fantasy with a traditional publisher is going to be a stand alone book which leaves just enough hanging to hint at sequels, but concludes nicely enough to be a stand-alone book. But if you have an awesome idea for a story which doesn't fit that mold, it's not wasted if publishers decide not to bite.


----------



## Chilari (Jan 12, 2013)

If you mean by "publish" putting all four books out in shops at the same time, that's also likely a no. While it's been demonstrated by the published members of this forum that having several books out is a quicker route to income than just one or two, one of the things that has come up is to have a book in the "released in the last 90/30 days" section. Release all four at once and you've got four in those sections, but then when the 90 days are up they're gone. Better to stagger releases 90 days or so apart, so you have a book in the "last 90 days" list for a whole year. More opportunity for book one to gain a little traction and for your readers to start recommending the series to their friends.


----------

